# io avrei fatto lo stesso



## RufoEmiliano

Ciao a tutti,

"Yo hubiera hecho lo mismo" equivale a "Yo habria hecho lo mismo" ?

In questo caso l'utilizzo del condizionale o del conguntivo non modificano il senso della frase ovvero : "Io avrei fatto lo stesso" ?

Grazie


----------



## rgr

Están bien las dos opciones en español: hubiera/habria, el significado no varía.
saludos
rgr


----------



## 0scar

Es como dice el título del hilo, uno es condicional y el otro subjuntivo. No son intercambiables y la frase es muy corta, sin contexto, dificil saber cual de los dos usar.

Si hubiera sabido XXX habría hecho lo mismo. 
Si habría sabido XXX hubiese hecho lo mismo. 
Si hubiera sabido XXX hubiera hecho lo mismo. 
Si habría sabido XXX habría hecho lo mismo.


----------



## DavoOo

En español son posibles las construcciones "Si hubiera, hubiera". Pero en italiano no son intercambiables el subjuntivo y el condicional...

Si estas tratando de decirle a alguien que tú habrías hecho lo mismo ante determinada situación, entonces si es mejor decir "Io avrei fatto lo stesso"...


----------



## RufoEmiliano

Grazie per le risposte,
in futuro cercherò di essere più preciso nel formulare le domande.


----------



## chlapec

0scar said:


> Si habría sabido XXX habría hecho lo mismo.


 
Así lo dice mucha gente en el País Vasco y Santander. En esas zonas se puede considerar más una variante que un error (según alguna gramática moderna).


----------



## Neuromante

Bueno. Ya puestos:
Muchas gramáticas modernas también dan por correcto el laísmo.


----------



## rgr

_Si hubiera sabido habría hecho_
_Si hubiera sabido hubiera hecho_

*Insisto en que ambas opciones son correctas.*
_Saluditos_
_rgr_


----------



## Neuromante

Si hubiera sabido "algo" habría hecho... "algo bis"



"Si hubiera sabido hubiera hecho" significa que los verbos "saber" y "hacer" son lo mismo.
Como en la frase "Si hubiera muerto hubiera fenecido" que no puede cambiarse por "Si hubiera muerto habría fenecido"


----------



## rgr

_Si hubiera sabido tu respuesta malintencionada no te lo habría preguntado._

_Si hubiera sabido tu respuesta malintencionada no te lo hubiera preguntado_

_Saluditos_
_rgr (fin de mi intervención en este hilo)_


----------



## DavoOo

En efecto, ambas son válidas en español.


----------



## Neuromante

Que noooo, que manía.


----------



## Tomby

*Condicional compuesto*:
Expresa un tiempo futuro y un aspecto perfectivo. Como forma de valor relativo, se utiliza para indicar una acción futura de un pasado, pero anterior a otro momento temporal señalado en la oración:
"Me dijo que hoy _habría terminado_ el trabajo"
También puede expresar probabilidad o conjetura en el pasado, pero a diferencia del condicional simple, indicando una acción concluida:
"Cuando lo conocí, ya _habría cumplido_ treinta años"

*Pretérito pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo*:
Como las demás formas, el pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo se subordina siempre a otras formas verbales. Expresa una acción de aspecto perfectivo: el pasado concluido antes de otro pasado.
"Lo habría hecho si me lo _hubiera/hubiese dicho_".
"Habría sido una sorpresa si lo _hubieras/hubieses dicho_".

Suele figurar casi siempre en oraciones condicionales y expresa irrealidad, mera suposición o incluso puede significar que la acción no se ha llevado a cabo:
"_Hubiera/hubiese sido_ agradable que viniese".

Fuente: Diccionario de Gramática y Conjugación de la Lengua Española. ©Larousse Ed.


----------



## DavoOo

Neuromante said:


> Que noooo, que manía.


 
No lo hago por pelear. Lamento si así pareció. De hecho a mi *NO ME GUSTA EN LO ABSOLUTO DECIR "SI HUBIERA... HUBIERA";* lo único que digo es que la forma es *aceptada*, no que esté de acuerdo en su corrección. 

*b) *Si la condición se refiere al pasado, la prótasis va en pretérito pluscuamperfecto o antepretérito de subjuntivo y en la apódosis se emplea este mismo tiempo, preferentemente la forma en _-ra,_ aunque también se admite la forma en _-se:_ _Si hubiera/hubiese tenido dinero, me hubiera/hubiese comprado un coche;_ el condicional compuesto o antepospretérito: _Si hubieras/hubieses estudiado, habrías aprobado; _o el condicional simple o pospretérito: _Si hubiera/hubiese terminado los estudios, hoy tendría un trabajo mejor_. También en este caso debe evitarse el empleo en la prótasis del condicional compuesto o antepospretérito, que se da, como ya se ha indicado antes (→ a), entre hablantes de algunas zonas de América y del norte de España: _Si lo habría sabido, te lo hubiera dicho_.
_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​ 

Por otro lado, en italiano no son válidas estas formas, por lo que la repuesta a* la* *pregunta que originó esta discusión* es: Io avrei fatto lo stesso (dado que obviamente es el condicional el que va ahí).​ 
Saludos.​


----------

